# Six mile corner weekly report



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

New to the Audubon reports will be the fishing report from Six mile corner bait shop at the Garrison turn on hwy 83 north of the big lake. :beer:

Carey has a full service bait/tackle shop and boat sales. Check out his web site it is nice.

www.sixmilecorner.com

This is last weeks report.

January 2, 2003

Lake Sakakawea

Some guys trying the big lake but have not reported much activity.

Lake Audubon

Lots of fish coming from the area north of the refuge headquarters, Carbody Island and the Totton Trail boat landing. Try fishing these areas in 18 to 23 feet of water at sundown, deeper during the day. Use Genz Worms, Walleye Flyers, Gem N Eyes tipped with minnows.


----------

